# C&C generals direct connect



## maddhatter (Aug 23, 2005)

hey guys im new here and new to broadband....onto my problem....i recently switched to verizon dsl from bellsouth dial up i was able to direct connect with friends in generals no problem. Now that im on dsl i keep getting connection timed out same for them when they try to connect to me. I have a westell 6100 modem i recently found out its also a router im assuming its a port issue which i know next to nothing about also im getting pretty low download speeds on bittorrent clients mainly azureus. Any help with this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I know that BitTorrent does not use the same ports as C&C. As I'm on my school network I cannot check the port numbers on westwoods site. Go to www.westwood.com and click technical support. Use the drop down buttons to select C&C and Generals. For search type Port. It should give you the port numbers that you need to open. On the router make a rule for all traffic on WAN using those ports go to your machine.


----------



## maddhatter (Aug 23, 2005)

ok i did what you said and got the ports but everytime i go to my router page and select WAN detection it disconnects me from the net...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Why are you going to the WAN detection? All you need to do is make a filter.


----------



## maddhatter (Aug 23, 2005)

well im completely new at this so maybe you could explain how to make a filter? thanks for your help so far


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What i meant was port forwarding. You will need to connect to the router to its configuration utility and then it should be under LAN > Filters. Then you will need to make a filter for all traffic inbound on port # to go to your computer ip address. I would show you mine but my router died and awaiting replacement.


----------

